
Ask HN: Ideas for a Tropical Hacker Island? - ada1981
I&#x27;m looking for ideas &#x2F; brainstorm around creative uses for an actual 100 acre tropical island.<p>Volcanic rock, 3 beaches, jungle. 100&quot; of rain a year; no history of hurricanes; very remote; undeveloped.<p>Ideas include retreat space and annual festival. Hacker space; treehouse village; medicine work; yoga; adventure retreats; rock climbing; water sports; etc.<p>I&#x27;d like to use the space to create a space for adventure, healing, insight and invention.<p>I&#x27;ve considered doing something where folks can control a virtual share of the Island and vote on design and uses and get access.<p>Hoping to get discussion on ideas and insight that would excite you. (More brainstorm vs. feasibility critique).<p>If you&#x27;d prefer to email me: a@175g.com<p>I&#x27;m committed to contributing the space and seeing what we can build on it.
======
etiam
Swap notes with Garrett Lisi and the Pacific Science Institute
([http://www.pacificscienceinstitute.org](http://www.pacificscienceinstitute.org))
?

~~~
ada1981
This is great, I'll invite him to the Island.

~~~
agarrett
Please do. And let me know if it has decent surf. :) Gar@Li.si

~~~
ada1981
It does seem to have decent surf, though I'm not a surfer.

